
Moxie's Thoughts on Signal Pins - input_sh
https://twitter.com/moxie/status/1281353114063257600
======
jooize
> This is similar to a larger pattern I've seen where projects that make no
> attempt to provide privacy will never have any discussion about
> security/privacy bugs that are discovered (can't have vulns if there's no
> security to break!), and those that do will face periodic headlines.

------
jooize
Correct title: s/Pins/PINs/

------
Arnt
So they work without metrics, and because of that had no idea that their focus
group was out of focus.

